# Beckhoff TC3.1 auf deutsche Sprache umstellen ?



## 4711 (22 Januar 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Mein Windows 7 32Bit SP1 ist deutsch, auch so in den Landeseinstellungen eingestellt.
Aber TC3 weigert sich von Englisch umzuschalten, tja, was kann ich tun, die SUFU findet mir nichts.
lg


----------



## Guga (22 Januar 2016)

Die Sprache leitet sich von Visual Studio bzw. der Shell ab. Per Default wird die 2010er Shell in Englisch installiert.
Und da wird es dann etwas qualvoll.

Die 2010er Shell kann man nachträglich nicht zu neuen Sprachen überreden, die 2012er oder 2013er schon (egal ob Shell oder reguläres Visual Studio - über Sprachpakete).

Unter der Hypothese dass die 2010er Shell nutzt müsstest du also eine deutsche Shell installieren und nachträglich noch einmal TwinCAT.
Zur Installation der Shells (was / wo) solltest du im Information System nachschauen.

Ciao und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## 4711 (22 Januar 2016)

Hi
ist die Shell "gratis", sollte ich dann vorab eine neuere installieren ?
lg


----------



## Guga (22 Januar 2016)

Kostenfrei.
Ich würde dann aber auf die 2013er Version aufspringen (auch wenn es keine Vorteile für dich bringt ausser dass es etwas schneller startet und du auch noch italienisch ... nachinstallieren könntest ohne TwinCAT erneut anzufassen.)

Google nach
Microsoft Visual Studio 2013 Shell (Isoliert) Redistributable Package
Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (integriert) Redistributable Package

Microsoft Visual Studio 2013 Shell (Isoliert) Sprachpaket


----------



## 4711 (22 Januar 2016)

Danke, 2013 bereits installiert !


----------



## 4711 (22 Januar 2016)

Tja, TwinCat lässt mich die Version vom Studio nicht aussuchen und installiert wieder die 10.. ?


----------



## Glasesba (22 Januar 2016)

Du musst 2 Pakete von Microsoft installieren. Zuerst "Visual Studio 2013 Shell (Isolated ) Redistributable Package" und dann "Visual Studio 2013 Shell (Integrated ) Redistributable Package". Kannst du unter www.microsoft.com/downloads herunterladen. Danach Twincat installieren, dann sollte 2013 auswählbar sein.


----------



## 4711 (22 Januar 2016)

ja super er ändert die Auswahl auf VS 13, aber muss ich das noch anhaken oder nicht ?

# ohne gings mal nicht, mit Haken zeigt er auch "Integration in..." an


----------



## Glasesba (22 Januar 2016)

4711 schrieb:


> ja super er ändert die Auswahl auf VS 13, aber muss ich das noch anhaken oder nicht ?



Ja, den Haken bei 2013 setzen.


----------



## 4711 (22 Januar 2016)

tja.... ??

auch nach einem repair von TwinCat selbes Bild, na dann versuche ich es jetzt mal mit V10...

und weiter... bei der Installation von V10 schreibt er am Ende Fehler mit dem deutsch Language Pack.... ach....


----------



## 4711 (25 Januar 2016)

auf einem anderen Laptop hats nun mit V10 deutsch (vorab installiert) funktioniert, der andere Laptop, bei dem mache ich seit Tagen nur Updates... ev. gehts ja auch dann...
lg

# nach ca. 1000 Updates (und es kommen ständig neue hinzu) fkt. nun auch V10 in deutsch 

kurz eine Tipp welche Adds verwendet ihr, welche Bibliotheken sind für NC PTP notwendig und ich hatte mal gelesen, dass es einen Vergleich TC2 und TC3 Bibliotheken (Änderungen) gibt, finde diesen aber nicht mehr ??


----------

